# thoughts on a horst



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

most of the time that we move snow we wait untill the storm is over and have to plow some pretty big drifts around buildings and grain bins and right now we just use the bucket on our l70d volvo loader but i have been thinking about buying a horst winged plow so my question is how do these winged plows do with big drifts and snow banks? most is on gravel and we run tire chains do you think we would run out of traction with a 10-16 blade ?
thanks bubba


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have done a little bit of research on the Horst Snow Wing. From what I gather the 12-18 is preferable for a 3 yard loader. Whether or not it will push through your drifts is hard to say. The description of your snow drift is pretty ambiguous. One good thing about the about the wing is it's versatility. I would think that you could windrow if the snow is to deep to use it like a pusher. Once you have an opening you could push it in the "containment" mode and adjust your technique to maintain maximum productivity. If you find the snow to deep for the wing to make an opening than you could put the bucket back on and break through with it, and then put the wing back on to finish up.


----------



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply dgodgr, have you found a good place to buy one? i was thinking that a 10-16 would work good for what i am doing the L70D is about a 2.5 yard, 25000lb machine


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Horst makes a good plow but personally I would just go with a straight 12 ft Horst pusher with spring loaded end plates. We run 8 of these pushers and they will work good for your purpose. We also have 12-18 wing plow and I'm having trouble deciding if I would buy more of them. They are more productive but with all the moving parts, extra hydraulics and extra dollars it's a toss up. JMO


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*Horst*

I run a 18 footer 
I just close the wings so you are in the 12 foot box position
blast through the areas I need to until the snow is softened up enough to flip back to the wing mode. 
I move snow at the local College and have to push between rows of cars
I will leave the outside wing in scoop mode but the wing next to the bumpers of the cars is only open about a foot or so. If you hit some very hard icey snow, the wing will tend to rotate backwards if you have it open to much


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*horst*

As far as I know
I think Horst is the only wing plow that rotates to the rear so you can clean out loading docks
The only other option would be a straight blade. You are unable to get close enough to clean the docks with other type plows


----------

